# Other > Research requests >  Depression project/research

## alienblk

Hi All,

Im currently working on a new research project interviewing men who are experiencing depression or anxiety for some potential support programs and new services I might be creating for them to help out with that!  :):  

If this is you, Id love to interview you to hear more about your current biggest goals and challenges and thoughts about this area!

I find these interviews can also be really great for extra clarity and support around those issues in general.

Just to be clear this is NOT a sales call, just me asking great questions, listening and taking notes. I can also share with you some excellent potential tips & strategies at the end as well or the results of my other interviews and research with other man struggling in life as well if you'd like.  :): 

The interview will also most likely be less than one hour, and we can do it over the phone or in person.

Again if this is you, and you would be interested in doing this interview with me or if you know of someone because I do only have a few spots available now for these. So please send me a private message now or comment below and Ill get in touch to explore more, and we can potentially set that up! 

With love,

- Julian

----------


## Suzi

I have been talking to Julian for the last couple of days and have approved this request.

If anyone wants to take part then that's great, but there is no obligation to do so.

----------

